# Redi cube



## Vester2004 (Apr 29, 2019)

could Redi cube be in the wca now wen yuxin and moyou have made one


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 29, 2019)

I wish, but unfortunately it's not that simple. We don't get new events particularly often, so there would need to be a really big push from the community for the WCA to even consider it.


----------



## Vester2004 (Apr 29, 2019)

thinks it will be a nice 3x3 feat replacement


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Apr 29, 2019)

I too would like an event to replace feet, but the records for Redi cube would get too fast too quick, I think a higher order megaminx or pyraminx might be better as the UWRs aren’t as fast


----------



## Hazel (Apr 29, 2019)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> I too would like an event to replace feet, but the records for Redi cube would get too fast too quick, I think a higher order megaminx or pyraminx might be better as the UWRs aren’t as fast


Yep. The Redi cube UWR single and Ao5 are already almost 100% luck-based, it's way too simple and fast of an event to even be considered. It'd just be another 2x2/pyraminx/skewb. I'd vote for a cuboid, gigaminx, and master pyraminx.


----------



## Capcubeing (Apr 29, 2019)

Vester2004 said:


> could Redi cube be in the wca now wen yuxin and moyou have made one



I really hope so but I think there will have to be rules about the dimensions and stuff like that because yuxins is different than Moyu's


----------



## Capcubeing (Apr 29, 2019)

DGCubes said:


> I wish, but unfortunately it's not that simple. We don't get new events particularly often, so there would need to be a really big push from the community for the WCA to even consider it.


I would like to see a shape mod in the WCA NOT MIRROR BLOCKS I dont like big cubes so I would not add 8x8 but I honestly think 18 events is a lot so maybe we should just keep the WCA the same.


----------



## Vester2004 (Apr 30, 2019)

what should the event name bee


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Apr 30, 2019)

Aerma said:


> Yep. The Redi cube UWR single and Ao5 are already almost 100% luck-based, it's way too simple and fast of an event to even be considered. It'd just be another 2x2/pyraminx/skewb. I'd vote for a cuboid, gigaminx, and master pyraminx.


I personally vote for Master Pyraminx.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (May 4, 2019)

I think a higher order megaminx puzzle like gigaminx or master kilominx. This would definitely be interesting events to see added. Maybe another shape shifting puzzle but idk..


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (May 4, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> I think a higher order megaminx puzzle like gigaminx or master kilominx. This would definitely be interesting events to see added. Maybe another shape shifting puzzle but idk..


The problem with those is time. Gigaminx UWR is literally like 4-5 minutes; therefore an average megaminxer with about 1:20 solving time would be like 10 times slower and probably not make cutoff. I’m personally a proponent for master pyra, it has a lot of room to grow but is not too long so that no one could really compete.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (May 4, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> The problem with those is time. Gigaminx UWR is literally like 4-5 minutes; therefore an average megaminxer with about 1:20 solving time would be like 10 times slower and probably not make cutoff. I’m personally a proponent for master pyra, it has a lot of room to grow but is not too long so that no one could really compete.


I agree. I think master pyraminx is definitely the best option for a new event, but master Kilominx is also a good option


----------



## GenTheThief (May 4, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> The problem with those is time. Gigaminx UWR is literally like 4-5 minutes; therefore an average megaminxer with about 1:20 solving time would be like 10 times slower and probably not make cutoff. I’m personally a proponent for master pyra, it has a lot of room to grow but is not too long so that no one could really compete.


I know that some people who average close to 60 in megaminx average something like 12-13 minutes on gigaminx. It's pretty unfeasible unless we literally just do a single solve per person.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (May 4, 2019)

GenTheThief said:


> I know that some people who average close to 60 in megaminx average something like 12-13 minutes on gigaminx. It's pretty unfeasible unless we literally just do a single solve per person.


Out of curiosity, what do you average on Gigaminx?


----------



## -RandomCuber- (May 5, 2019)

DGCubes said:


> I wish, but unfortunately it's not that simple. We don't get new events particularly often, so there would need to be a really big push from the community for the WCA to even consider it.


*cough* bring back redi cube hype *cough*


----------



## GenTheThief (May 5, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Out of curiosity, what do you average on Gigaminx?


I don't own a gigaminx, nor have I been able to solve one at a competition.
It's one of the puzzles that I definitely want to get, though.


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 5, 2019)

I personally would "vote" for Kilominx, although Master Pyraminx probably has the highest chance of making it (if any at all).

Gigaminx???
Haha no way too long
Also ones I'm certain will never make it into WCA are any 3x3 shape mod (Ex: Mirror Cube) and anything that UWR is >3 min

Edit: Just realized the title of this thread is 'Redi Cube'.... oops. Here's my thoughts- Isn't it just as or even more luck based than 2x2? Many people already dislike 2x2 because it's luck based...


----------

